# Help with Powerflex 70 drive



## elowan (Apr 24, 2017)

Forgot to add in that we are using a range of 4-20ma on the analog outs/ins for references and feedback.


----------



## K7JLJ (Mar 29, 2016)

I must not understand, but 50/100 out 32768 would be next to nothing in an unscaled analog out. What param on the drive are you setting at 5/50?

My guess would be that you need to scale the AnoOut on the tree properties for 0-100 or the card is programmed for 0-10v instead of 4-20ma in the tree properties.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Please post a screenshot of your instruction (I'm guessing SCP) or attach the RSLogix program file and point me to the appropriate rungs.

Please verify that your analog inputs are set to 4-20mA

Manual here page 65 has the parameter setup:

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/20a-um001_-en-p.pdf

Post back with that info and we can take a look.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

elowan said:


> We are trying to use Analog in 2 as our speed reference, and Analog out 1 as our feedback.
> 
> The trouble we are having is, On RS logix 5000, we are moving a decimal number 50 or 100 into the Analog out tag which is ran to the analog in of our pf70.
> 
> ...


Parameter 325 (AI 2 High) default is 10 volts and 326 (AI 2 Low) default is 0 volts...
You need:
- 90 default to 2
- 320 to 10 (or 11 depending on what the last digit is when you start). The 1 is for current.
- 325 to 20 (20 mA max)
- 326 to 4 (4 mA min)
- 327 Analog Loss to what you want it to do on a loss of signal (if anything)

Check those and see if they are ok and see if that helps..


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

What analog output card are you using? I suspect you have not configured the scaling of the card itself in rslogix.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

elowan said:


> Troubleshooting the drive results-
> we sourced the drive with 4-20ma on our analog in 2 pins, the range was still off on this and it was not preforming in terms of (12ma = 30hz) it was slightly different.
> 
> Measuring the plc analog output we got nothing for a signal but it still sends something when its hooked up to the drive not sure what that is but im going to ignore that since the drive is obviously ranging incorrectly for a reason i dont know.
> ...





KennyW said:


> What analog output card are you using? I suspect you have not configured the scaling of the card itself in rslogix.


Based on the initial troubleshooting notes from the OP, it looks like they sourced at the drive.. That would eliminate the PLC card for now... I'd start at the drive, and make sure it's parameters are right.. Then work out from there.


----------

